# Stinky



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I thought I would share this cute little guy with you. He is a 2 year old domestic skunk... I got the pleasure of holding him and playing with him this week. He is such a sweetie.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

He is cute. He looks very light in color. Is he an albino or a dilute of some sort?


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

He is dilute I think.... Not albino b/c he has color in his eyes and darker roots on his tail... I also think that the domestic skunks are crossed between hooded skunks and normal skunks so they get a variety of colors.


----------

